# Things you should get before the Election



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Water filter
water filter dome | eBay

Rice, Beans, Wheat
https://store.lds.org/webapp/wcs/st...839595_10557_3074457345616706237_-1_N_image_0

New Vehicle


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

Potassium Iodide. If Hillary wins it will probably be running in short supply and prices will skyrocket.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Some new candidates.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Tranquilizers


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Tequila? :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Probably not to celebrate no matter the result, but something to drown my sorrows/angers, just in case........

The link to the dried goods got me thinking I need more of those.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Another 500 gallon Norwesco Water Tank
2000 more rounds 5.56 NATO; 1000 more rounds of .45 acp, 9mm, 12g, .22LR, .357 mag, .270 Win, 
Another 1,460,000 calories of food (2000 calories a day for 2 people for 1 year)
1 more propane powered refrigerator...


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

a bigger boat


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Cricket said:


> Tequila? :tango_face_grin:


Check.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

If the bitch wins......MORE ALCOHOL! Then more bullets and beans. We are going to need it.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> If the bitch wins......MORE ALCOHOL! Then more bullets and beans. We are going to need it.


+1

Look into brewing for booze. Can make some great libations with simple fermentation setup (airlock glass carboy), some brewing yeast, and fruit/sugar source. Canning supplies or reusable ceramic top bottles. Got that check!

ALL things reloading. O.K. but never enough

I'm looking at ~$500 investment into dried goods to supplement my long term stores: rice beans oats...etc. Need to research this more as to packaging of store brought vs time spent. I do dry my homegrown but it's slow to build up stores and not practical for things like beans and rice. Also need to make sure it's not Chi-Com poisoned rice/beans.....


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Vasoline. WE will all need it!!


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Firearms, accessories and ammo of course. Even if you believe that you are set, as you can always sell excess to others if the Beast is elected. Otherwise look to buy any items that may increase in price and become more scarce. I still believe that Trump is going to shock the Elites and win.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

Slippy said:


> 1 more propane powered refrigerator...


Slippy, just curious. How long will one of these run on a standard "BQ grill" sized tank?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Egyas said:


> Slippy, just curious. How long will one of these run on a standard "BQ grill" sized tank?


The newer more efficient small sized (3-4 cubic feet) propane refrigerators are rated to run up to 30 days on a standard 20 lb BBQ sized LP gas tank set at 40 F.

The new one I'm looking at is by a company called UNIQUE Off Grid. They are expensive but Mrs S is a Type 1 diabetic (childhood onset diabetes) so keeping her insulin cool is pretty important.

Unique Off Grid


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Money and reduction in debt. Good advice any day but get ready if Hillary gets elected, if your not in a certain "class" of people your going to be paying more in and receiving less benefits.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Slippy said:


> The newer more efficient small sized (3-4 cubic feet) propane refrigerators are rated to run up to 30 days on a standard 20 lb BBQ sized LP gas tank set at 40 F.
> 
> The new one I'm looking at is by a company called UNIQUE Off Grid. They are expensive but Mrs S is a Type 1 diabetic (childhood onset diabetes) so keeping her insulin cool is pretty important.
> 
> Unique Off Grid


Nothing is too spendy if it keeps you healthy and alive.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Academy is having an ammo sale,I'm going to stock up!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Slippy said:


> The newer more efficient small sized (3-4 cubic feet) propane refrigerators are rated to run up to 30 days on a standard 20 lb BBQ sized LP gas tank set at 40 F.
> 
> The new one I'm looking at is by a company called UNIQUE Off Grid. They are expensive but Mrs S is a Type 1 diabetic (childhood onset diabetes) so keeping her insulin cool is pretty important.
> 
> Unique Off Grid


Slippy, why does this propane fridge need 110 VAC; my old Servel ran on gas only?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> Slippy, why does this propane fridge need 110 VAC; my old Servel ran on gas only?


SK,
The UNIQUE Off Grid fridge can be operated on LP, 110v or 12v giving you 3 options. As far as I understand.

I haven't bought it yet, I'm still shopping but I like the fact I can use it daily on grid...then add LP gas if a power outage occurs...or hook it up to solar and 12v.

At least thats my plan.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> Slippy, why does this propane fridge need 110 VAC; my old Servel ran on gas only?


it doesn't need the 110V AC or the 12V DC to operate on propane - it's a RV type frig with multi power options ....

some of them don't work well on propane unless they are leveled dead nutz both directions - if you are traveling you throw it on battery with an alternator feed ....


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

My RV fridge (Norcold?) sips propane compared to my furnace. I kept the fridge running for two weeks and it barely registered on my meter. I was using my Mr. Heater Big Buddy saving the furnace for 20 degrees and lower.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> Vasoline. WE will all need it!!


Obviously funny. The truth is we will need it, stock it. LOL


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Cricket said:


> Tequila? :tango_face_grin:


Since we grow our own grain and make 100% of the USA's legal REAL bourbon...were covered!...Prices may drop a little if we cant ship it out of state however! PARTY AT MY HOUSE!


----------



## m14nm (Nov 9, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> Vasoline. WE will all need it!!


Funny you mentioned this, as I can hear the subtle sound of sand being mixed with the vaseline, as I type.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

SGT E said:


> Since we grow our own grain and make 100% of the USA's legal REAL bourbon...were covered!...Prices may drop a little if we cant ship it out of state however! PARTY AT MY HOUSE!


You had better be in Kentucky.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Spaghetti, . . . rigatoni, . . . several different sauces

Toilet paper, . . . paper towels, . . . handi-wipes, . . . 

Spaghetti, . . . rigatoni, . . . several different sauces

Hand sanitizer, . . . propane, . . . charcoal, . . . 

Spaghetti, . . . rigatoni, . . . several different sauces

Salt, . . . sugar, . . . some more flour

Spaghetti, . . . rigatoni, . . . several different sauces

Lots of spicy additives for the stash of rice & beans I already have

Spaghetti, . . . rigatoni, . . . several different sauces

Probably some other things I'll see as I'm wandering through, . . . including several boxes of dried cereal, . . . and Kool Aid packs to go on the cereal (learned to do that aboard 2 US Navy destroyers during Vietnam, . . . Post Toasties and Lemon Lime Kool Aid ain't half bad.

And of course the old stapes, . . . Spaghetti, . . . rigatoni, . . . several different sauces

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

A bigger still , need to make more brew .


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Have all of the other stuff...more weapons.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

First I'd get lots of pure water or some device to purify the stuff you have locally. I would also get ammunition and silver, who knows what you'll run out of, and who might kill you for your groceries.

The problem for my wife and I are her meds. She cannot live without them. Even if I raided a pharmacy, meds go bad over time.

I also wonder if we can prepare for every contingency during a crisis. Who knows how "chaos" shakes out.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Have all of the other stuff...more weapons.


Add to this more ammo and magazines. No one who was every defending themselves has wished for less guns/ammo/magazines. These WILL be attacked first by the demonic rats if the beast wins and maybe even if she looses the current occupant of the White House will take a final swipe at them. If she does win, I am going to bet that there will be a run on these items and prices will soar, even with out the benefit of actual imminent legislative changes.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

What election?
Deplorably Yours: me the ******* guy.


----------

